# Biting and refusing to let go



## Zepplin (Jul 25, 2018)

Ok so my hedgie has always been a biter, but usually it’s just a quick bite, then she just did a small nibble, and for a few weeks she stopped biting me all together. But recently she’s been biting me quite hard a refusing to let go. I’ll blow on her face or set her down or gently try to pull away but she refuses to release. I’ll even just set her down and hope she lets go but she’ll try and bite tighter. The random thing about it is there’s no sign of when she’s about to bite. She’ll be perfectly docile in my hands, no spiking up, no raised quills, and then she’ll just attack. Sometimes she’ll even just be walking around me and she’ll target my hand for some reason. I love her so much and I hate that she does this . Is there any reason that she does this?? I know normally is sweaty hands, or scented lotion or something but when I hold her I always have dry hands with no scented thing on. Can someone help me figure out why she’s biting me????


----------



## Ria (Aug 30, 2018)

Does she have somewhere she can hide like her safe place outside her cage ?? Something like a snuggle sack ?? Being scared can cause them to bite, and they feel safe when they can hide away.


----------



## Zepplin (Jul 25, 2018)

Ria said:


> Does she have somewhere she can hide like her safe place outside her cage ?? Something like a snuggle sack ?? Being scared can cause them to bite, and they feel safe when they can hide away.


Yes I have a snugglesack tbat she spends most time in.


----------



## Ria (Aug 30, 2018)

So you dont have scented hands when handling
She has somewhere she can hide when shes out the cage
And shes always been a bit of a biter.

Okay maybe whats happened is, you never discouraged the bitting before, so now shes just testing boundries. Like a child who miss behaves he breaks small un inportnant things, and gets away with it and doesnt get told its wrong, and he starts breaking more expensive things to test boundries see how far they can push. 

I don't know if you have been discouraging it or not, its just a suggestion.


----------



## Kolya (Oct 18, 2018)

I think some hedgehogs may be naughty by nature. Mine can range from quick, light nips to sinking all her teeth in and piercing the skin. I've had her for almost 3 months now, we handle her every day, and she still bites.. we scold her and try to keep our hands away from her mouth. Hopefully this changes for both of us... Because it can hurt 😓


----------



## Ria (Aug 30, 2018)

It defiantly hurts. 
This will help you guys, I'd have put it before but I only just found it

https://www.hedgehogcentral.com/for...r-hedgehog-biter-now-what.html#/topics/100362


----------

